# Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (20. März 2009)

Hi Boardies, 
was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler in der Kategorie <5€ (kleiner mein Ich  ) ?
Zählt mal eure Top drei der Billigwobbler auf ich bin schon gespannt, es geht hauptsächlich um Wobbler unter 10cm welche eher zum Barsch- und Hechtfischen eingesetzt werden sollten.

(Hintergrund ich möchte mit dem Wobblerfischen anfangen und möchte und kann noch nicht so viel Geld für Wobbler ausgeben. Und außerdem tut es dann ncht ganz so weh wenn ich davon ma einem im gewässer parke  )

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Lorenz (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Hi

Frenzy Firestick Minnow 
Tiny Mann's 1-     
Dorado Lake


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Ganz klar Eigenbauten.

Da bist du mit jedem Bau <5€, egal ob 2cm Wobbler oder einer mit 10cm. Bei den geringen Materialkosten (je nach Material und verwendeten Geräten) ändert das nicht viel am Gesamtpreis eines Wobblers.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Der Gigawobbler von gigafisch hat mir schon viele gute Fische gebracht 
und kostet in Zweierset nen 10er.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2063959&postcount=11


----------



## Ronacts (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Hallo

Ich kaufe mir immer die Wobbler von Paladin, die kosten so 3-5 Euro.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Den Gigafish-Wobbler wollte ich auch verlinken - aber den scheint es nicht mehr zu geben...


----------



## maxe-hh (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

molu! mehr günstige wobbler habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert...kommt aber jetzt hab mir noch welche gekauft


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Den Gigafish-Wobbler wollte ich auch verlinken - aber den scheint es nicht mehr zu geben...



holy-s na hoffentlich ist das nur vorübergehend...


----------



## froxter (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Ganz klar die Powercatcher von SPRO.
Haben mir letztes Jahr einiges an Barsch, ReBo- und Bachforelle gebracht. Stück 2,95.....


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Die Forellenwobbler von Iron Claw kosten um die 5€, sind nicht besonders stabil, bringen aber jede menge Barsche und Bachforellen.


----------



## crazyFish (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Die Frenzymodelle von Berkley...


----------



## maesox (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

*Spro Power Cater Big Billy - 2,99€*


http://img12.*ih.us/img12/4859/028c1u.jpg


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

ich habe einen aussen baumarkt muss ich mal nen foto machen! 5er pack für nen 5er und einer fängt und die anderen sind schon entsorgt!:q


----------



## maesox (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Solche Baumärkte sollte es bei uns auch geben,Kalle!!!|bigeyes


----------



## schrauber78 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Ein Mann's und 3 Rapalas aus der Kramkiste hatten alle nur nen Euro gekostet.


----------



## schrauber78 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*



maesox schrieb:


> Solche Baumärkte sollte es bei uns auch geben,Kalle!!!|bigeyes


 
Hsat du etwa keinen TOOM-Baumarkt in der Nähe? Die Dinger sind doch in den letzten Jahren wie Pilze aus dem Boden geschossen.


----------



## Veit (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*



maesox schrieb:


> *Spro Power Cater Big Billy - 2,99€*
> 
> 
> http://img12.*ih.us/img12/4859/028c1u.jpg



Hehe, Bomber-Pilot war selbst dabei, als ich mit genau diesem Wobbler (nur in Firetiger-Dekor) einen Wels von 1,55 m fing. #6


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*



maesox schrieb:


> *Spro Power Cater Big Billy - 2,99€*


 
Jo, der hat mir auch schon einige gute Fische gebracht. Auch die Berkley Frenzy Flicker Shads.


----------



## maesox (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Jepp Falk,hab ich!! Haben die etwa in jedem das Gleiche???

Das bezweifel ich fast



@Veit & @Aalround-Spinner

Glaub ich euch!!
Das Ding kann echt was!!!!!


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Danke schon ma an alle für die Antworten.:m
Aber mit selber bauen werde ich glaube nicht anfangen da mach ich lieber meine Stippvorfächer in der Zeit da lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach der Aufwand mehr.

Zu euren Vorschlägen die Spro´s klingen nach ner guten Alternative vom Preis her echt Top da kostet ja ein 90er nicht mehr als 3€.
Und die Berkleys Frenzy´s sehen auch net schlecht aus udn sind net teuer.
Werd dann noch ma vor Mai mir ein paar aufen so dass ich ma probieren kann.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## schrauber78 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Wenn du nen TOOM hast, dann sollte da in der nähe der Gartenabteilung auch etwas Angelzeug rumliegen. Zur not einfach al fragen. 
Hab mir da schon einiges an Eisen geholt. Anderer Drilling und Wirbel und dann geht's voran.


----------



## maesox (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Ich schau da morgen gleich mal nach!!! 100%ig!!#6


----------



## Slotti (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Geologic Shorty in diesen beiden Farben

http://www.decathlon.de/DE/shorty-45f-381-23681803/

http://www.decathlon.de/DE/shorty-45f-632-23681862/

sind eigentlich sogar meine Lieblings Wobbler, egal ob Bafo, Döbel oder Barsch die fangen echt gut


----------



## Fanne (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

magdebutger toom hat auch angelkram... da hol ich meist meine bleche her  

für 2,50€ krich ich im angelladen kein 48gramm


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Hier noch ein bisschen Rapala Stuff mit dem ich ganz zufrieden bin,

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110279083933

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120357290683

die paar Cent über den 5€ bitte ich mir nach zu sehen


----------



## Veit (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

@ Bomber-Pilot: Auf einen Berkley Frenzy ging letztes Jahr an der selben Stelle ein 1,60er Wels. 
Bei den anderen Spro Power Catchern wäre ich allerdings vorsichtiger, mit denen habe ich persönlich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. So richtig topp, ist nur das von maesox genannte Modell. 
Wichtig ist es auch bei den Power Catchern, die Drilling zu tauschen, da die Orginale zu klein sind.
Ich würde dir an deiner Stelle empfehlen ein ganz klein wenig mehr zu investieren und dich mal bei den Suxxes-Wobblern von Fishermans Partner umsehen. Diese sind gut verarbeitet, laufen alle hervorragend und einige Modelle fangen an den hiesigen Gewässern hervorragend. Die Teile kosten im Schnitt 6 - 8 Euro und sind das Geld wirklich wert, da sie locker mit vergleichbaren Modellen von Illex&Co. mithalten können.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

@ Veit wegen den Suxxes hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt zu FP zu fahren des werde ich im April auch mal machen und mal schauen was mir da so gefällte denn vom Preis gehen die ja auch noch.
Aber ich werde die Spro´s trotzdem mal probieren und deinem Pikefighter werde ich auch ein paar neue Drillinge verpassen das er hoffentlich noch ein paar fische bringt  

mal noch eine klein Zwischenfrage gibt es ein Boxen oder Taschensystem in dem man die Wobblerchen übersichtlich und platzsparend lagern kann???

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*



Veit schrieb:


> Bei den anderen Spro Power Catchern wäre ich allerdings vorsichtiger, mit denen habe ich persönlich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. So richtig topp, ist nur das von maesox genannte Modell.


 
Die Erfahrung kann ich teilen.



Veit schrieb:


> Wichtig ist es auch bei den Power Catchern, die Drilling zu tauschen, da die Orginale zu klein sind.


 
Das habe ich als als erstes gemacht.


----------



## spinnanggler95 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Hallo also ich kaufe mir immer mal wieder ein paar sänger wobbler für forelle und barsch  5 - 7,50 EUR                      mfg


----------



## Hecht-Dompteur (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Mein erfolgreichster Billigwobbler ist ein BIG-S von Shakespeare. Läßt sich super werfen und bringt immer wieder einen Hecht.


----------



## Veit (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

@ Bomber: Versuch mal den "Deep Crank", den "Bandit", den "Tango" und eventuell auch den V-Man. Die erst genannten 3 sind an der Saale topp, der letztere eher was für stehende Gewässer.


----------



## GuidoOo (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Ich hab auch noch Einen!
Ist bei uns seit Jahren eine Bank:
PS: wenns den Gigafish nicht mehr gibt, dann holt euch den!
http://www.angelshop.angeln-nord-ost.de/product_info.php?info=p504_Trible-Hunter.html

Finde den echt super, vor allem überrascht mich die Quali, also die Haken sind top!
Nur der Lack geht nach dem 10 Hecht ab 
Fangen tut er trotzdem weiter!
Vllt erinnert sich der ein oder andere an die Fangmeldungen von mir im Winter mit genau diesem Köder! Rapala und Mann`s hatten keine Chance!


----------



## drehteufel (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*



Veit schrieb:


> Die Teile kosten im Schnitt 6 - 8 Euro und sind das Geld wirklich wert, da sie locker mit vergleichbaren Modellen von Illex&Co. mithalten können.


 
Für 9 Euro kriege ich aber hier auch schon einen 78 Pointer von LC , der ist ebenfalls gut verarbeitet, ob er fängt, wird die neue Saison zeigen. Die Suxxes-Wobbler haben mir beim näheren Betrachten nicht so besonders gefallen, gefischt habe ich sie allerdings noch nicht.#d


----------



## Veit (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Hätte auch noch den zweiteiligen Storm Thunder-Stick im "Angebot". Für knapp 6 Euronen gekauft. War letztes Jahr im Herbst fängig auf Hecht in der Nacht. 
Außerdem seeeeehr empfehlenswert, der 6 cm Ugly Duckling, der für rund 6 Euro zu bekommen ist. Als MR eine Waffe auf Zander in der Nacht außerdem fängt er auch zuverlässig Döbel und Barsch. Mit dem DR habe ich zwar kaum Zander gefangen, dafür schon reichlich Döbel, Barsche und auch 2 Großwelse bissen darauf bereits (einer gelandet, einer abgerissen). Sogar einen Hecht von knapp 1 Meter hatte ich damit schon dran.


----------



## Veit (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Für 9 Euro kriege ich aber hier auch schon einen 78 Pointer von LC , der ist ebenfalls gut verarbeitet, ob er fängt, wird die neue Saison zeigen. Die Suxxes-Wobbler haben mir beim näheren Betrachten nicht so besonders gefallen, gefischt habe ich sie allerdings noch nicht.#d



Ich weiss! 
Aber ein Köder, der 8 Zander in einer Nacht fängt, wie der Suxxes Bandit, kann beim besten willen auch kein schlechter sein, zumal andere Köder zuvor gänzlich versagt hatten. 
Der "Tango" und der "Deep Crank" sind halt eher was für den Fluss zum Fischen in starker Strömung hinter Wehren. Da muss der Köder keine großen Kunststücke vollbringen, sondern einfach nur laut und aktiv über den Grund rattern und eventuell auch mal abreissen. Fangen tun die Teile unter solchen Verhältnissen und bei großer Hängergefahr, tut einer früher oder später wahrscheinlicher Verlust halt auch nicht so weh. 
Wir zwei fischen halt an unterschiedlichen Gewässern.  Aber vielleicht kann ich dich ja dieses Jahr auch noch ein wenig fürs Flussangeln begeistern.


----------



## drehteufel (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich weiss!
> Aber ein Köder, der 8 Zander in einer Nacht fängt, wie der Suxxes Bandit, kann beim besten willen auch kein schlechter sein, zumal andere Köder zuvor gänzlich versagt hatten.
> Der "Tango" und der "Deep Crank" sind halt eher was für den Fluss zum Fischen in starker Strömung hinter Wehren. Da muss der Köder keine großen Kunststücke vollbringen, sondern einfach nur laut und aktiv über den Grund rattern und eventuell auch mal abreissen. Fangen tun die Teile unter solchen Verhältnissen und bei großer Hängergefahr, tut einer früher oder später wahrscheinlicher Verlust halt auch nicht so weh.
> Wir zwei fischen halt an unterschiedlichen Gewässern.  Aber vielleicht kann ich dich ja dieses Jahr auch noch ein wenig fürs Flussangeln begeistern.


 
...oder ich Dich mit Squirrel, Pointer und Co. am SS hoffnungslos niederknüppeln...


----------



## Veit (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*



drehteufel schrieb:


> ...oder ich Dich mit Squirrel, Pointer und Co. am SS hoffnungslos niederknüppeln...



Das wird sicher so kommen und ich mach mir nix daraus, weil du ja dort genauso Heimvorteil hast, wie ich an "meiner" Saale. 

Aber warts mal ab, wer einmal einen Strömungshecht gefangen hat, der im Drill 5 bis 10 Luftsprünge hinlegt, fast eine Stunde lang einen Grosswels gedrillt oder die Attacke eines kapitalen Rapfens an der Oberfläche erlebt hat, angelt nicht mehr so gerne im See.


----------



## drehteufel (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*



Veit schrieb:


> Das wird sicher so kommen und ich mach mir nix daraus, weil du ja dort genauso Heimvorteil hast, wie ich an "meiner" Saale.
> 
> Aber warts mal ab, wer einmal einen Strömungshecht gefangen hat, der im Drill 5 bis 10 Luftsprünge hinlegt, fast eine Stunde lang einen Grosswels gedrillt oder die Attacke eines kapitalen Rapfens an der Oberfläche erlebt hat, angelt nicht mehr so gerne im See.


 
Das kann ich mir vorstellen, sicher gibts ausreichend Suchtpotenzial.
Am Fluss war die Angelei für mich bisher immer hängerträchtig und recht erfolglos, wenns nicht grade mit der Fliege losging.


----------



## Veit (21. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

@ drehteufel: Das müssen wir ändern!


----------



## drehteufel (21. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*



Veit schrieb:


> @ drehteufel: Das müssen wir ändern!


 
Okay, das werden wir versuchen.


----------



## andre23 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

...die frage ist doch aber zu welchem preis man gute wobbler kaufen kann?...es gibt so gute angebote....teilweise....wo man dann nur zuschlagen muss...habe mir im ausverkauf hier in dk ´n paar rapala magnum fuer umgerechnet 2,50€ das stk. gekauft....da unserer shop sie nicht mehr fuehren will....und so ist das mit allem anderen tackle auch....teilweise ruten die 400€ kosten fuer 60-70....leider nicht bei rollen ...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> Danke schon ma an alle für die Antworten.:m
> Aber mit selber bauen werde ich glaube nicht anfangen da mach ich lieber meine Stippvorfächer in der Zeit da lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach der Aufwand mehr.



Es kommt halt immer darauf an, was man für ein Typ von Angler ist. Ich zum Beispiel gehe nur auf Raubfische. Da lohn es sich, die Wobbler selber zu bauen. Wenn man noch auf Stippvorfächer baut, ist es mit den Wobblern nöch zusätzlich sehr viel Arbeit.


----------



## Siermann (21. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

In der Preisklasse habe  ich  nur einen einzigen!!!!!
Und zwar nen frenzy ,habe diesen aber eingebüßt und daher kenn ich den namen nicht !!!!!!! war aber nicht schlecht!

Gruß Tim


----------



## TJ. (27. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Hab mir heute bei Fishermans partner ein paar Rapalas geholt Preis der 5cm Wobbler 4,50€ der 6 u 7cm 4,95€

Gibts immer wieder musste einfach mal schaun ich fang immer ganz unten an bei den Regalen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ederseeangler (27. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Also für unter 9 Euro kann ich nur sagen das der Abu Tormentor dabei für mich ungeschlagen ist.Geiler Lauf, geiles Design, Geiler Preis
Außerdem sind die Strike Pro Wobbler recht günstig und sehr gut. 12cm gibts auch für 4,95.
Aber die kleinen sind für ihre Länge recht dünn, und laufen deshalb bei geringstem Zug schon sehr aufreizend. Kann ich nur empfehlen:m
lg Tobi


----------



## NoSaint (27. März 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*



Ederseeangler schrieb:


> Also für unter 9 Euro kann ich nur sagen das der Abu Tormentor dabei für mich ungeschlagen ist.Geiler Lauf, geiles Design, Geiler Preis



Auf jeden Fall ist der Tormentor ein 1A Wobbler, ich hab meine beiden größten Hechte mit ihm gefangen #6


----------



## Phil Lee (24. April 2009)

*Moin Kinners...*

Ich hab`mir gestern diese hier für 8.-€ inkl. Versand geholt.
Is mir auch klar das die nicht lang halten und auch vermutlich keine guten Haken haben, aber soooooo viel kann man ja nicht verkehrt machen...
oder was meint ihr?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Neu-8-Top-Wobble...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Hansdampf82 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

steht gar nichts von Größe |kopfkrat

wie groß sollen die denn sein?


----------



## Hansdampf82 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Ah jetzt hab ichs gesehen #q 8 cm 

Ich selber halte nicht viel von den zu aaaaarg billigen wobblern.
8 Wobbler für 1 EURO? Bin ich mal gespannt was du zu sagst, wenn die kommen |rolleyes


----------



## Phil Lee (24. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

me 2...aber wie gesagt, ich versprech mir nix davon. 
Das einzige was mir leid täte wäre dann ein abgerissener drilling im fischmaul. 
Aber für 8 Euro Zehn MiniWobbler musste ich einfach mal checken...Dazu kommen die 20 (!!!) Tage Lieferzeit, aber wat shells?

Sonst jemand noch ne Meinung zu den Dingern? Oder vielleicht die gleichen geholt.
Witzich auch, das keine Marke angegeben wird...#c


----------



## Lautertaler (24. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*



froxter schrieb:


> Ganz klar die Powercatcher von SPRO.
> Haben mir letztes Jahr einiges an Barsch, ReBo- und Bachforelle gebracht. Stück 2,95.....



Habe gestern einen 83 er Hecht auf einen "Spro Powercatcher
mit Barschdekor 15cm" gefangen.


----------



## stanleyclan (24. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

aber diese wobbler sehen gar nicht so aus, als ob sie 8cm groß wären.....sehen eher wie kleine Miniwobbler aus!


----------



## Hackersepp (24. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*



Phil Lee schrieb:


> me 2...aber wie gesagt, ich versprech mir nix davon.
> Das einzige was mir leid täte wäre dann ein abgerissener drilling im fischmaul.
> Aber für 8 Euro Zehn MiniWobbler musste ich einfach mal checken...Dazu kommen die 20 (!!!) Tage Lieferzeit, aber wat shells?
> 
> ...


 
Mit den Wobblern wäre ich seeehr vorsichtig:

HAst du schonmal die BEwertungen eines Ebay Verkäufers angeschaut, bevor du dein Gebot abgegeben hast?

Au´ßerdem wäre ich beim Standort Hong KOng sowieso skeptisch.
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wieso dieser Verkäufer bei den deutschen Anbietern erscheint ?!?!?!


----------



## TRANSformator (24. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Hallo allerseits,
ich habe genau diese Wobbler. Hätte sie "freiwillig" nicht gekauft, hatte aber letztes Jahr einen ablaufenden PayPal Gutschein und hab das Experiment einfach mal gewagt. Hab also nichts dafür bezahlt.

Also:
Abwicklung hat einwandfrei geklappt. Die Dinger sind aus Kunststoff, machen so an sich aber garnicht mal so einen schlechten Eindruck. Klar kann man die nicht mit den sonst hier diskutierten Wobblern vergleichen, aber das kann man bei dem Preis auch nicht verlangen. Habe zumindest in einigen Läden schon Wobbler der 4-5 € Kategorie gesehen, die schlechter aussahen. Die Verarbeitung ist eigentlich in Ordnung, Lackierung ist beständig und ansehbar. Die Drillinge rosten bisher nicht und sind ausreichend stabil. Die Schärfe ist nicht ideal, aber da hab ich schon Wobbler von Balzer und Co. gesehen, bei denen sie noch stumpfer waren.
Die Länge von 8 cm kommt hin. Sie sind für 8 cm aber erstaunlich breit, wirken recht kugelig.
Diese Form ist wohl auch verantwortlich für den Lauf, der eher ruhig und dezent ist. Sie schaukeln hin und her wie dicke Frauen an Karneval.

Gebracht hat mir einer von denen bisher einen Hecht und einen Barsch. Hab sie aber aber auch noch nicht viel gefischt, da sie aufgrund der Herkunft und des Preises eher ein Schattendasein in meiner Kiste fristen. Nichtsdestotrotz liegen in meiner Kiste auch wesentlich teurere Wobbler namhafter Hersteller, die bei mehr Versuchen weniger oder garkeinen Fisch brachten. Zumindest funktionieren sie......also für 1 € (12,5 Cent pro Stück) kann man sich den Spaß gönnen. 

Gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Danke für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht TRANSformator!

Hört sich ja garnicht so schlecht an. Für mich sind die Dinger trotzdem nichts 
aber für den einen oder anderen Jungangler bestimmt eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Veit (24. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Ein Kumpel hat sich die gleichen Wobbler auch bestellt. Muss mal nachfragen ob sie schon da sind. Sehen für Döbel und Wels auf jeden Fall sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Norge Fan (24. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Hab die Teile auch für nen Euro gekauft.       
Morgen bin ich am Wasser und werd sie mal testen.       

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## stanleyclan (24. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

danke ich warte auf deinen bericht!!!!!


----------



## Phil Lee (25. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

haha, wie geil...dann bin ich ja zumindest nicht der einzige...bin auch gespannt auf den bericht, und klaro...ist nur ein test, erwarten kann man hierbei rein gar nix.
ich werde ebenfalls bescheid geben sobald ich sie getestet habe.

petri


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Selbst wenn die Dinger Schrott sind hat man immer noch 
ein Top Dekoset für Geschenke oder den Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## Phil Lee (25. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

yeah, auch ne variante. **Kling-Wobbler-Klingelingeling, Kling-Wobbler-Kling**
Ich frag mich bloß gerade wie 0815-OttoNormalverbraucher Max Mustermann diese Wobbler als minderwertig erkennen kann, wenn er sie auf nem Flohmarkt oder im Angelshop sieht???
Wenn sie dazu dann noch von Rapa sind, und die Namensverwechslung damit sehr nahe, dann is ja alles aus...
Bin echt gespannt wie die laufen, habe noch nie mit solchen Imitaten gefisht...Aber hauptsache die Barsche erkennens nicht...

#h


----------



## Norge Fan (27. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

So,hier mal mein kleiner Testbericht.               
Gekauft hatte ich die Dinger nur,weil ich bei der ganzen Sache ziemlich skeptisch war.              
Der Verkäufer aus Hong Kong war so oft bei ebay vertreten und ich habe vermutet das Abzocke dahinter steckt.          
Also 1,00 € geboten und mal sehen was passiert.       
Erst beim bezahlen fiel mir auf das es über Pay Pal lief.       
Hat ja im Endeffekt auch alles geklappt.

Fazit: 
Die Wobbler sind nicht die schlechtesten.        
Für das Geld sind sie ok,können aber beim Laufverhalten mit Lucky Craft,Illex und co. nicht mithalten. 
Ich habe alle Stellen erst mit den "Hong Kong" Wobblern befischt und danach erst mit den o.g.       
Muss aber ehrlich gestehen,das ich egal auf welchen Wobbler,nicht einen Biss hatte.     

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## ollover (27. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Hi, 
bei GIGAFISH ist wieder ein umfangreiches Sortiment ein dreiteiligen Wobblern im Angebot. Ob Sie fangen, kann ich noch nicht sagen; habe nur die 38 Gramm Variante. Allerdings habe ich erst einmal mit ihnen geangelt. Waren aber die ganze Zeit nicht im Sortiment.
Gruß
Ollover


----------



## Schleie07 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

von der lidlbox letztes jahr mit einem wobbler meine 2 ersten hechte


----------



## TJ. (27. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Die Wobbler in der Lidl box sind ja auch von angelgeräteherstellern allerdings lässt die qualität schon sehr zu wünschen übrig laufen tun sie meist.

@schleie 
Mit welchem hast du denn geangelt

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Veit (28. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Bei meinem Kumpel (Boardi Brassenkaiser) sind die 1 Euro-Wobbler gestern angekommen und er hat sie gestern gleichmal zum Aalangeln mitgebracht. Natürlich nicht um damit zu angeln, sondern nur zur Begutachtung. Sie machen einen super-Eindruck und ich bin überzeugt, dass auch so mancher Fang damit zu stande kommen wird. werd mir auf jeden Fall auch welche ordern.


----------



## TRANSformator (28. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Ich sags ja...

Die Teile sind günstig in Fernost hergestellt...trotzdem hat sich da jemand relativ viel Mühe gemacht und auch keine zwei linken Hände gehabt. Für den Preis tun die ihren Dienst....wie ich schon sagte, hab hier in den Geschäften schon schlechtere Wobbler von namhaften Herstellern gesehen.

Gruß


----------



## MOORLA (28. April 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

hey leute,

mein erfolgreichster billigwobbler kostete 2,95 € online und 5,64€ im Askari vorort! Es handelt sich um eine  Billig-Kopie des  Zalt  Wobblers aus Schweden. Er heißt Kogha Giant in sinkend! diesen Köder gibts aber leider nur noch in schwimmend! 

der war echt der hammer in hechtdesign!


----------



## Experte8 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Hallo!

Hatte mir diese Wobbler bei ebay ebenfalls für 1 €(inkl Versandkosten 8€) gegönnt. Wie waren eure Fänge?
Also ich kann nicht klagen-leider kann ich diese nirgends mehr finden-weiß jemand mehr?







Vielleicht kennt auch jemand einen onlineshop, bei dem man die Spro pike fighter in 8cm erwerben kann? Recht fängg war außerdem der Cormoran CORA-Z SHIMURA PM 35 Fire Tiger.


----------



## Experte8 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Ist der thread hier eingeschlafen?Oder greift niemand mehr auf "billigwobbler" zurück?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Ne, die sind alle auf Illex und Lucky Craft umgestiegen ... :m


----------



## Experte8 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Das gefühl habe ich auch Da soll doch nochmal einer sagen wir stecken in einer Wirtschaftskrise


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (7. August 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*



Experte8 schrieb:


> Das gefühl habe ich auch Da soll doch nochmal einer sagen wir stecken in einer Wirtschaftskrise


 
Nee, die haben sich das teure Zeug vom Munde abgespart, um bei den Mitanglern damit zu protzen ... :q


----------



## Experte8 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Nach dem Motto "Kleider machen Leute"...aber nicht zwangsläufig Fische|supergri


----------



## Shimanofreak (3. März 2010)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Hi@all,

Ich finde Die "billig" Wobbler garnicht billig sondern einfach nur günstig.
Es heißt nämlich nicht das diese schlecht fangen. Aber egal hier meine 2 lieblingswobbler unter 5 euronen:

Cora Z Belly dog(cormoran) : kostet 4.95 in ner länge von ca 5 cm( Crankbait) läuft auf jedenfall gut zum Barscheln.

D.a.m Effzett Baby Boomer: ist nur 3 cm lang und macht richtig spass damit Barsche zu zocken. : kostet 2.99


MFG:Shimanofreak


----------



## paul hucho (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Mal n Link, da sind fast alle Wobbler günstig:vik:


http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/lureswobblers-g5-a20.html


Da kann man gut die gefürchtete Angelgerätekaufsucht befriedigen:q:q


----------



## AeonFlux (2. August 2010)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Hallo!

habe heute mit nem Spro Wobbler für 2,49 einen 45cm Hecht gefangen  (weiss mit rotem Kopf)

Greetz


----------



## sven123 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Mit dem spro habe ich schon ein 92cm Hecht gefangen|bigeyes


----------



## Flow82 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

mein bester ist der Behr Minnow in 10cm und schwimmend


----------



## fakr (3. August 2010)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Ich habe am Wochenende mal meine neuen Belly Dogs von Cormoran (Cranks, 7 cm, ~ 5 Euro) an der Elbe getestet. Dabei sind in 3h zwei Hechte bei rumgekommen, sind also scheinbar fängig.


----------



## Goldzahnkormoran (3. August 2010)

*AW: Was sind eure erfolgreichsten Billigwobbler???*

Bei mir läuft es mit einem Spro Wobbler im Moment sehr gut. Benutze einen Spro HI-VIB J-CRANK TR BRONZE 7cm mit 16gr. Das gute Stück hat 2,49€ oder 2,99€ gekostet und hat mir innerhalb von wenigen Tagen 2 Hechte und einen schönen Barsch beschert. Dazu kamen noch zwei Aussteiger.


----------

